# Age Activated Attention Deficit Disorder



## SeaBreeze (Jun 18, 2015)

Recently, I was diagnosed with A. A. A. D. D. - Age Activated Attention Deficit Disorder. This is how it manifests itself:

I decide to water my garden.

As I turn on the hose in the driveway, I look over at my car and decide my car needs washing.

As I start toward the garage, I notice that there is mail on the porch table that I brought up from the mail box earlier.

I decide to go through the mail before I wash the car.

I lay my car keys down on the table, put the junk mail in the rubbish bin under the table, and notice that the bin is full.


So, I decide to put the bills back on the table and take out the trash first. 
But then I think, since I'm going to be near the mailbox when I take out the garbage anyway, I may as well pay the bills first.


I take my check book off the table, and see that there is only one check left. My extra checks are in my desk in the den, so I go inside the house to my desk where I find the can of coke that I had been drinking. 

I'm going to look for my checks, but first I need to push the coke aside so that I don't accidentally knock it over. I see that the coke is getting warm, and I decide I should put it in the refrigerator to keep it cold. 
As I head toward the kitchen with the coke, a vase of flowers on the counter catches my eye: they need to be watered.

I place the coke down on the work surface, and I discover my reading glasses that I've been searching for all morning.

I decide I better put them back on my desk, but first I'm going to water the flowers.

I set the glasses back down on the work top, fill a container with water and suddenly I spot the TV remote. Someone has left it on the kitchen table.

I realise that tonight when we go to watch TV, I will be looking for the remote, but I won't remember that it's on the kitchen table, so I decide to put it back in the lounge where it belongs, but first I'll water the flowers.

I pour some water in the flowers, but quite a bit of it spills on the floor. So, I set the remote back down on the table, get some towels and wipe up the spill.
Then, I head down the hall trying to remember what I was planning to do.


At the end of the day: 




The car isn't washed.
The bills aren't paid.
There is a warm can of coke sitting on the work surface.
The flowers don't have enough water.
There is still only one check in my checkbook.
I can't find the TV remote.
I can't find my glasses and I don't remember what I did with the car keys.


Then, when I try to figure out why nothing got done today, I'm really baffled because I know I was busy all day long, and I'm really tired. I realize this is a serious problem, and I'll try to get some help for it, but first I'll check my e-mail.

PS. I just remembered, I left the water running......................................


----------



## jujube (Jun 19, 2015)

Spot on!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 3, 2018)

:saturn:


----------



## terry123 (Aug 3, 2018)

You got it, Seabreeze. I wondered why I am so tired at the end of the day. Finally, a diagnosis!!


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 3, 2018)

The symptoms are very familiar!


----------

